# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  اتهام العامل في قضية و حبسه احتياطياً على ذمتها لا يجيز تخفيض تقرير كفايته

## اشرف سعد الدين

قضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا بأن :

"  الطاعن كان يشغل وظيفة مساعد كبير خبراء مكتب خبراء وسط الإسكندرية بدرجة مدير عام ،  وقد ارتأى رئيسه المباشر تقديركفايته عن الفترة من 1/1/1997 حتى 31/12/1997 بمرتبة ممتاز، إلا أن رئيس الإدارة المركزية لمصلحة الخبراء قدر كفاية الطاعن بمرتبة جيد ، و أشارفي بيان أسباب هذا التقدير إلى كتاب مساعد وزير العدل لشئون الكسب غر المشروع رقم 467 (سري ) في 8/12/1997 في شأن القضية رقم 630 لسنة 1997 (شكاوى كسب غير مشروع ) و اعتمد التقريرمن السلطة المختصة بذات المرتبة ، و الثابت بالأوراق ان الطاعن قد اتهم في القضية رقم 630 لسنة 1997 (كسب غير مشروع) و حبس احتياطياً على ذمة هذه القضية في الفترة من 8/12/1997 حتى 21/12/1997 و صدر قرار المصلحة رقم 1020 لسنة 1997 في 10/12/1997 بوقفه عن العمل و وقف صرف نصف الأجراعتباراً من 7/12/1997 ،  ثم صدر القرار رقم 49 لسنة 1998 بتاريخ 18/1/1998 بعودته إلى عمله بعد انتهاء حبسه الاحتياطي ، و قد انتهت هيئة الفحص و التحقيق بالإدارة العامة لشئون الكسب غير المشروع إلى حفظ الأوراق لعدم وجود شبهة كسب غير مشروع .

و من حيث إن المشرع قد جعل من مجازاة العامل بجزاء تأديبي بعقوبة الخصم من الأجر أو الوقف عن العمل لمدة تزيد على عشرة أيام مانعاً قانونياً يحول وجوباً دون تقديركفايته بمرتبة ممتاز أو جيد جداً ، إلا أن ذلك ينصرف إلى الوقف الجزائي دون الوقف الاحتياطي الذي رتبه المشرع بحكم القانون أثر حبس العامل احتياطياً .

و من حيث إن الثابت بالأوراق أن الرئيس المباشر للطاعن قد ارتأى تقدير كفايته عن عام 1997 بمرتبة ممتازإلا أن الرئيس الأعلى للطاعن قدر كفايته بمرتبة جيد مستنداً في ذلك إلى اتهام الطاعن في القضية رقم 630 لسنة 1997 (كسب غير مشروع ) و حبسه احتياطياً على ذمة هذه القضية ،  و لما كانت الأوراق قد كشفت عن أن الأمرقد وقف بالنسبة للطاعن عند مجرد الاتهام الجنائي فحسب الذي أسفرعن الإجراء الاحترازي أو الاحتياطي بحبسه احتياطياً ووقفه عن العمل فترة الحبس الاحتياطي ،  و لم يتجاوز الأمر مجرد هذا الإجراء حيث انتهت هيئة الفحص و التحقيق بالإدارة العامة لشئون الكسب غير المشروع إلى حفظ الأوراق لعدم وجود شبهة كسب غير مشروع ، إضافة إلى خلو الأوراق من ثمة جزاء تأديبي صدر ضد الطاعن في هذا الصدد ، و من ثم يكون السبب الذي انبنى عليه تقدير كفاية الطاعن بمرتبة جيد مستخلصاً من أصول لا تنتجه و لا تؤدي إليه ، الأمر الذي يكون معه القرار المطعون فيه فاقداً سببه المبرر له قانوناً ، و يكون قد خالف القانون خليقاً بالإلغاء مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.

و إذ ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه غير هذا المذهب ،  فإنه يكون قد خالف صحيح القانون خليقاً بالإلغاء " .

( الطعن رقم 4311 لسنة 47 ق – جلسة 15/11/2008 )

أشرف سعد لدين المحامي بالإسكندرية
0126128907

----------

